# Are they yanking my chain?



## jtg (Oct 9, 2003)

so i brought my 5 to the dealership for a brake pad change.
and they refused to change it unless I change teh disc as well?

Is this normal? What pisses me off is the NA BMW flyer has prices for pad changes and pirces for pad + disc. If they will not change just the pads then why are they advertising the service? Isn;t this illegal?


----------



## Tom S. (Nov 15, 2003)

jtg said:


> so i brought my 5 to the dealership for a brake pad change.
> and they refused to change it unless I change teh disc as well?
> 
> Is this normal? What pisses me off is the NA BMW flyer has prices for pad changes and pirces for pad + disc. If they will not change just the pads then why are they advertising the service? Isn;t this illegal?


Rotor wear and brake pad wear on the E39 is 1:1. If you replace the pads replace the rotors, it is not worth to do one but not the other. Find yourself good independent to save a bundle. Front and rear brake rotors, pads and sensors about $350 form Pacific BMW or Crevier BMW.


----------



## fixdaserver (Oct 19, 2003)

jtg said:


> so i brought my 5 to the dealership for a brake pad change.
> and they refused to change it unless I change teh disc as well?
> 
> Is this normal? What pisses me off is the NA BMW flyer has prices for pad changes and pirces for pad + disc. If they will not change just the pads then why are they advertising the service? Isn;t this illegal?


Agreed. Minimum acceptable thickness is stamped right on the rotor. 28.4mm I believe on the 540 fronts. If the rotor is true and still in spec no need to replace it.


----------



## mywifesdreamcar (Aug 17, 2006)

*Over heating 1997 528i*

I also encountered the scary redline. I just purchased my first BMW 1997 528i on 8/14/06 and here 3 days later I am looking at my first issue. I am hoping the dealership with assist in fixing this problem but I don't know at this point. My wife and I love this car, we got the 5-speed and loving the fast, crisp ride. I hope this issue is only a bad sensor for there is no leaks or noticable damage to the engin. I also have a couple of trouble lights on. Airbag is the biggest question mark any ideas on repair cost? I also have the brake and trunk trouble lights too. The trunk will not open with anything but the key no keyless or truck pop from inside the car. Any ideas on what might cause that to fail. I am new to the Bimmer world break me in nice. Thanks:thumbup:


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Uhm, did you mean to post this in some other thread? Let me know which one and I can move it for you.

Your Friendly Mod


----------



## racerock (Aug 2, 2006)

mywifesdreamcar said:


> I also encountered the scary redline. I just purchased my first BMW 1997 528i on 8/14/06 and here 3 days later I am looking at my first issue. I am hoping the dealership with assist in fixing this problem but I don't know at this point. My wife and I love this car, we got the 5-speed and loving the fast, crisp ride. I hope this issue is only a bad sensor for there is no leaks or noticable damage to the engin. I also have a couple of trouble lights on. Airbag is the biggest question mark any ideas on repair cost? I also have the brake and trunk trouble lights too. The trunk will not open with anything but the key no keyless or truck pop from inside the car. Any ideas on what might cause that to fail. I am new to the Bimmer world break me in nice. Thanks:thumbup:


One suggestion is to break these down into different topics in your mind, and use the fantastic search engine on this site to do a little research first. Then either add to that topic if needed, or start your own if you don't find common problems.

That, and a little less coffee! :yikes:


----------



## mywifesdreamcar (Aug 17, 2006)

Sorry I get it! I will break it down and find the right thread....Thanks!


----------



## racerock (Aug 2, 2006)

mywifesdreamcar said:


> Sorry I get it! I will break it down and find the right thread....Thanks!


Not a problem. In a good mood, and can handle a joke? Check out the following:

http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/posting.php

:thumbup:


----------

